# Il y a belle lurette



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il y a belle lurette est une locution verbale et invariable*

*L' expression veut dire : il y a bien longtemps *

Ex: *inutile de les attendre, il y a belle lurette qu'ils sont partis* 

En italien:

É inutile di aspetarli, sono partiti da molto tempo ?


----------



## franz rod

La frase dovrebbe essere:  "è inutile aspettarli perchè oramai sono partiti da molto tempo/ perchè da tempo sono partiti".
Non usare la é per il verbo essere: è sbagliato!


----------



## federicoft

franz rod said:


> Non usare la é per il verbo essere: è sbagliato!



Quanto usare la è per perché. 

Io direi: "è da un bel pezzo che son partiti".


----------



## franz rod

> Quanto usare la è per perché.



Non proprio.   Sicuramente la "e" di perché è chiusa, ma si può dire che sia un errore abbastanza "acettato" anche perché non rende la lettura errata (oramai questo accento è "purtroppo" considerato quello "normale" nella maggior parte delle situazioni.  Una simile semplificazione si può riscontrare anche nel plurale delle parole che finiscono in "io").  Diversamente se uno scrive é indica una "e" congiunzione e non una "e" verbo.  A fare i pignoli dovremmo aggiungere che anche gli accenti della u e della i che abbiamo sulla tastiera sono sbagliati:  queste due vocali sono necessariamente chiuse ma dall'accento sembrerebbero aperte.


----------



## federicoft

Dissento totalmente ma uscirei fuori dall'argomento della discussione.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie a tutt' e due per le risposte. Mi piace "è da un bel pezzo che son partiti" 

Au XIXe siècle, le mot "heurette" signifiait "une petite heure". L'expression "il y a belle lurette" est une déformation de "il y a belle heurette", qui qualifiait à l'époque une durée indéterminable.


----------

